# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  vewijderen account

## chaira

gaag wil ik dat u mij account op deze site verwijdert.
Graag een bevestiging van ontvangst van deze vaag, en een bevestigingvan de verwijdering.

et vriendeljke groet,

Chaira Koerse

----------


## Karintje

Hallo Chaira,

Ik lees dat jij ook al moeite hier mee hebt. Nou, ik ook. Ik vind het ronduit slecht dat je nergens je account kunt verwijderen oftewel je gebruikersnaam aan te passen. Het kan best een goede website zijn, maar bij dit soort dingen krijg ik een heel onaangenaam gevoel. Er moet toch gewoon een linkje zijn waar dit te vinden is? Mailen kun je ze niet, heb ik net gedaan, maar kreeg een melding dat de gebruiker niet bekend was.

----------


## Karintje

Ik heb net een mail gestuurd naar de beheerder van deze website. Go around Media.
Met de vraag hoe ik mijn account kan verwijderen. Ik hoop dat dit iets op zal leveren. Ik zal tussentijds nogmaals kijken of er een linkje te vinden is. Maar ik vind dit ongehoord. Ook gezien het feit dat anderen dit hebben gevraagd (soms al een jaar geleden) maar hier nog nooit antwoord op hebben gekregen.

----------

